# 46 dx rat



## Big Moe (May 21, 2017)

I've been wanting a dx for awhile. Finally found one I could afford. Started out bad resale red. No longer. Enjoy. Big Moe


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (May 21, 2017)

Love me a DX 
Just posted this 46 in the for sale thread .


----------



## Scribble (May 30, 2017)

Awesome bike!
I'm also a proud member of the DX fan club.


----------



## REC (Jun 21, 2017)

I too am on the DX bandwagon. Three '46's in the 26" size, and a couple of '39's. Various other assorted ones in smaller sizes too. I like the frame design!

REC


----------



## ADVHOG (Jun 21, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Love me a DX
> Just posted this 46 in the for sale thread .
> 
> View attachment 469941



Hey! That DX looks familiar!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 21, 2017)

ADVHOG said:


> Hey! That DX looks familiar!




Yah posted that back in May , since then some Cool Cat has bought it , I miss it already.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 22, 2017)

Someone say DX? From top to bottom: 46, 40, 48 and 46. Only one I still own is the red BFG badged at the bottom but I loved them all!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a DX and didn't even know it.....


----------



## REC (Jun 27, 2017)

REC said:


> I too am on the DX bandwagon. Three '46's in the 26" size, and a couple of '39's. Various other assorted ones in smaller sizes too. I like the frame design!
> 
> REC



Photos added... DX frame design bikes
39 #1




39 #2




46 #1




46#2




46 #3




52 20" Balloon




52 24" Balloon




56 24" M/W




58 20" M/W



REC


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 27, 2017)

Made a few changes to my dx. Repop Springer, s7s with aviation 2 speed. What y'all think.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Made a few changes to my dx. Repop Springer, s7s with aviation 2 speed. What y'all think.
> 
> View attachment 488279
> 
> View attachment 488280



looks like a real springer to me...


----------



## Big Moe (Jun 27, 2017)

It's repop. I got it for 98.00. EBay


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 12, 2017)

Here is my DX! It is a factory heavy duty bike designed for a Whizzer, or Marman Twin motor. I have been cleaning it for a while now, but it is almost done.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2017)

I see there was a few that said they were 1946. how did you determine that? my serial number is X87607. there are no X serial numbers in any of the lists I have seen.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 13, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I see there was a few that said they were 1946. how did you determine that? my serial number is X87607. there are no X serial numbers in any of the lists I have seen.



It is hard to say what year your bike is. If the wheels are S2's they came out in 1948, but somebody could have added those later.
It is not a prewar bike, and it's not newer then 1948 because the lower bottom bar is the same diameter as the top bar.
More then likely it is an early 1948. Does it have a badge? I would guess that this was a Schwinn World.
I have seen other Schwinn World bikes with the same sprocket, vs the sweetheart, though that could have been changed?
Don't know if this helps.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 13, 2017)

Vintage-Whizzer said:


> It is hard to say what year your bike is. If the wheels are S2's they came out in 1948, but somebody could have added those later.
> It is not a prewar bike, and it's not newer then 1948 because the lower bottom bar is the same diameter as the top bar.
> More then likely it is an early 1948. Does it have a badge? I would guess that this was a Schwinn World.
> I have seen other Schwinn World bikes with the same sprocket, vs the sweetheart, though that could have been changed?
> Don't know if this helps.




I got just the frame, fork, and headset. *everything else* was added from my stash. I believe the badge was a "Schwinn World" due to the shape left after it was removed. someone here said there were X serial numbers in '46. you would think with the internet that someone would make a list of the early numbers using complete original bikes as a year reference.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 13, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I got just the frame, fork, and headset. *everything else* was added from my stash. I believe the badge was a "Schwinn World" due to the shape left after it was removed. someone here said there were X serial numbers in '46. you would think with the internet that someone would make a list of the early numbers using complete original bikes as a year reference.



I was thinking that it was a 46 as well, but the other parts were throwing me off.
The original wheels for this bike would have been drop centers, or possibly even Lobdell's 
All of the 1941 DX Worlds that I have owned had the same sprocket with Lobdell wheels.
If this is a very early 46 it might have had the same combination of parts.
It is a very cool bike! Take care, Bob


----------

